# China car manufacturing vs. India car manufacturing



## fttd (Apr 16, 2005)

which


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

pix?


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

god...

need more information.ok?


----------



## fttd (Apr 16, 2005)

financial way said:


> god...
> 
> need more information.ok?


please chinese and indian forumers give us more information and pix.


----------



## trivandrumrangers (Apr 8, 2006)

Well there needs to be no comparision between Indian car manufacturing and their counterpart in China.
Both the countries have differnt needs

Well In india we have an automobile industry dating back to to british occupation.

Now we have both Indian and foreign company fighting in the arena.

with our infrastucture I mean in India getting better day by day our demands will also change.

Any way now Indian automarket perfer green and fuel efficient automobiles.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

somehow i've got the feeling that fttd is trying to start a flame war between the chinese and indian forumers ...


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

i think both are doing well, hehe.


----------



## Future123 (May 23, 2006)

印度采购商眼中的中印汽车工业 

未知作者 2005-04-08 11:21 


【摘要】几乎全世界的大型汽车公司都在说中国汽车产量将跃居全球前列，但与此同时，美日欧韩等国际汽车巨头对中国汽车业的评价是“暂时不够成熟”,就在我们眼盯着美日欧韩的时候，来自印度的汽车公司向中国市场发出进军的号角,印度最大的汽车公司塔塔汽车公司以及印度Mahindra集团都在积极寻觅国内合作伙伴,印度目前的轿车产销水平仅与2000年时中国轿车的产销水平相当，但印度市场上充斥着土生土长的轿车，印度在汽车研发上的投入远远高于中国，其汽车工业发展潜力是不可小视的。 
【关键词】汽车 






几乎全世界的大型汽车公司都在说中国汽车产量将跃居全球前列，但与此同时，美日欧韩等国际汽车巨头对中国汽车业的评价是“暂时不够成熟”。




这个问题确实值得探讨。就在我们眼盯着美日欧韩的时候，来自印度的汽车公司向中国市场发出进军的号角。印度最大的汽车公司塔塔汽车公司以及印度Mahindra集团都在积极寻觅国内合作伙伴。




“印度汽车产业也许跑得比中国更快。”2005年3月31日，借中国重庆国际汽车工业展会之机，印度最大的汽车配件商卢卡斯－TVS亚太采购总监楠度，就中印汽车工业比较等话题接受了本报记者的专访。




印度目前的轿车产销水平仅与2000年时中国轿车的产销水平相当，但印度市场上充斥着土生土长的轿车，印度在汽车研发上的投入远远高于中国，其汽车工业发展潜力是不可小视的。




让人心动的中国汽车市场




“中国的汽车市场，实在是让人心动。”楠度说。




楠度回忆，2000年时印度的轿车产销量与中国相差无几，大约在80万辆左右。可是，到了2004年中国的轿车产销量已经达到260万辆，而印度的轿车产销量每年仅是平稳地增长。




在楠度看来，中国轿车市场的井喷行情，得益于中国20世纪90年代开始的基础道路建设。当时，中国老百姓有一句非常通俗易懂的话：“要想富先修路。”




中国的汽车市场比印度大四倍。这是一个庞大的市场，它吸引着越来越多的印度汽车企业纷涌进入中国，它们都想从中国高速增长的汽车工业中分享到一点蛋糕。




成立于1911年的卢卡斯－TVS就是其中的一员。去年，卢卡斯－TVS的年营业额为20亿美元，有2.5万员工。其涉及汽配、金融、纺织、电子等多个领域，是印度25家传统工业家族之一。卢卡斯－TVS是印度第一大汽配商，它在印度市场上的综合占有率达到了65％。除此以外，卢卡斯－TVS下属三家合资公司，与德尔芙合资生产柴油泵，与全球最大的车灯制造商日本Koito公司合资生产车灯，与日产电机公司合资生产摩托车启动机。




2004年3月，卢卡斯－TVS来到中国，在上海设立代表处。目前，该公司在中国的零配件采购金额只有100多万美元，卢卡斯－TVS的目标是，在中国的年采购额达到1000多万美元，达到该公司全球采购金额的10％。楠度称，他这次是第一次来到重庆，希望了解供应商的情况，包括质量和价格等方面的因素，如果这些都能符合中国的要求，他们的采购金额是没有限制的。




据悉，在与供应商进行接触后，万达公司已与卢卡斯达成了超过2亿美元的意向性合作订单。卢卡斯－TVS还挑选了长江轴承、重庆长风、聚兴工业、成都金奇等有合作意向的潜在供应商。




对于此次中国西部之行，楠度表示非常满意。他深信，今后还有更多的机会与中国的零配件企业合作。他透露，印度有不少公司正考虑在中国设立零配件制造的合资企业。




印度汽车工业加速度




假如被问及对印度的印象，一般的中国人可能会回答：“除了软件业发达外，那是个比较落后的国家。”但就是由这个“比较落后的国家”自产的纯正汽车正以每年数以万计的规模出口发达国家。




楠度称，虽然目前印度的汽车市场比中国小得多，但是印度的汽车企业在自主研发上的投入却比中国大很多。




楠度认为，中国汽车业总体发展还是好的。但是这一发展并不均衡，因为中国汽车业不是一个整体概念，而是分散的，各个地区的要求也不同，发展政策也不同，与国外合作方式也不同，不同的地方政策催生众多各种各样的厂商竞争的局面。




从1993年开始，印度政府调整了产业政策，有条件地向国际汽车工业巨头打开国门。同时，印度长期重视科技教育，培养了大批制造业所需的工程师队伍。




霎时，十数家汽车界巨头先后以合资合作、投资建厂等方式涌入印度市场。目前，除了德国大众公司外，福特、通用、丰田、三菱、铃木等世界跨国汽车企业均在印度设厂。




近些年来，一些发达国家陆续关闭了在本国的汽车制造厂，纷纷将基地转移到印度这样一些新近崛起的、成本低且市场容量大的国家。得益于外来的资金、先进的技术与管理以及妇孺皆知的品牌，印度自己的汽车工业和消费市场没有错过这个机会。印度轿车工业在20世纪90年代后呈高速增长态势，形成年产120万辆的生产能力。去年，印度年产汽车产量超过200万辆，已经成为全球的微型车制造基地。




楠度称，对印度10亿消费者而言，开放的结果就是汽车产品日益丰富，价格不断下降，部分产品已经和国际市场同步。




印度最大的汽车公司塔塔汽车公司年营业额高达20亿美元，其生产的汽车90％是自主研发、设计与制造的。汽车几个核心部分，比如底盘、发动机都是该公司自主研发的。




绝大部分自主研发，掌握着核心技术，因而印度的汽车企业在竞争力不比欧美国家的汽车企业差多少。




从20世纪60年代起，塔塔已出口汽车到欧洲、非洲、亚洲等一些国家和地区。其小型车印迪卡以其外型优雅、时尚，内部宽敞、价格低廉，在上市后不长的一段时间里就接到超过11万辆的订单，产品供不应求，曾经创造了印度汽车销售的最高记录。最近，又有报道称，塔塔汽车公司向英国大量出口印迪卡轿车。楠度称，即将向英国出口印迪卡轿车，对于印度汽车制造业尤其是塔塔汽车公司来说，无疑是一次历史性的跨越。此次，塔塔公司在没有外援的情况下，独立生产出新款的小轿车，而且还将大批出口英国，这极大增强了印度汽车制造业的信心。




“汽车业有望与软件业并肩成为带动印度国民经济高速发展有力的双泵。”楠度颇有几分自豪地说。




?记者手记?




中国的汽车企业该反省了




中国有着巨大的汽车消费市场。但是众所周知，中国是一个汽车大国，却不是一个汽车强国，就像一个有着高大身躯的人，却有点虚胖。




印度的汽车消费市场虽然远不如中国那么大，但是印度的汽车工业却有着世人公认的竞争力。就像一个人，虽然个头不高，却很强壮。




从长远看，谁会获胜？多数分析师认为胜者会是中国，它在正一跃成为全世界最具经济活力的亚洲已经占有优势。然而，经济领域没有必然性。




“中国合作伙伴除提供低成本劳动力和销售渠道外，对实际经营和管理的贡献几乎为零。”雷诺戈恩的这句“口误”广为流传，它印证了中国汽车业的尴尬，从设计、经营管理上都没有自主创新力。




中国有这么大的汽车市场，可是中国企业自主研发的汽车又有多少呢？中国的汽车工业已经走过了20年，但是中国汽车的对外依存度仍达80％以上。中国汽车业在近几年取得高速发展的情况下，国内厂商必须向跨国公司支付巨额的技术转让费、品牌使用费和进口核心零部件等费用，大量的利润被跨国公司获取。随着市场环境和政策环境的变化，跨国汽车公司更侧重于加强对产业链的控制，中资汽车品牌面临产业资本被金融化、民族资本被边缘化、制造领域被“空心化”、支柱产业的“附庸化”的窘境。




印度发展汽车工业的各方面条件都不如中国。印度的塔塔早在20世纪60年代就开始出口轿车。出口轿车的量，也非中国所能比。印度汽车工业的竞争力，可见一斑。冰冻三尺，非一日之寒。该国的汽车工业令人吃惊地在快速成长，被人们誉为印度继软件业之后，另一极具全球竞争力的产业。




印度汽车工业的迅速崛起，是因为印度有塔塔这样的企业成长起来，是因为塔塔在合资的同时，坚持自主研发，90％以上部件靠自主设计制造。掌握了汽车发展的核心技术，也就是掌握了企业快速发展的命脉。








【来源】： 证券时报


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

another india/china comparison? tired ... 
fttd can you come up with something new?


----------



## El Padrino (May 11, 2006)

China, i thinks


----------



## kurklk (Dec 22, 2004)

This is defenately a flame war attampt but heres an educated reply. In both thes countries majrity of the manyfacturers are foreign/domestic joint venturers producing some of the best cars in the world. Both the countries are major OEM producers(though china is ahead of us) IN both the countries there are some domestic manufacturers that make indegenous cars and are trying to export.

Both are on the way to taking over the world car markets(not necessarily for car models) but for OEM parts


THere


BTW India sells about 1 million cars a year all of them domestically produced with indian monikers, Maruti/Suzuki are the major car manufacturers. Indian compant Tata makes the tata indica designed and produced 100% india. Anmd of course all makker of BMW are sold here also


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

none of them yet. they have to improve security of their cars


----------



## cayenne (Sep 13, 2005)

India is the 3rd largest car market in Asia.China should be no.1 . followed by Japan.Either way it doesn't matter.It should be a matter of comfort to the world that the two most populous nations, namely China and India are doing well and contributing to the increasing well being of their peoples and the world economy.


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

closed it..

India and China work togerther...

both great country...


----------



## SEG (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't know either


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Indian Car Manufacturing*

http://www.caparo-t1.com/










* PRICE : ONLY !!! 260,000* 

Lord Swaraj Paul to market Rs 1.17 crore car in India
Tuesday, April 11 2006 11:49 Hrs (IST) - World Time -

London: Lord Swaraj Paul's Caparo Group has formed a subsidiary that will manufacture a 1000 bhp 'Super Car' by the end of this year, the first of which will be marketed in India.

The super car, to be named Caparo T1, will come at a price tag of 150,000 pounds (approximately Rs 1.17 crore) and has all the features of a racing car.

To manufacture the Caparo T1, the group recently acquired automotive consultancy firm started by Ben Scott-Geddess and Graham Halstead, who developed the famous McLaren F1, Lord Paul said.

The subsidiary to manufacture Caparo T1 will be headed by Lord Paul's son Angad, who is the group's CEO.

Scott-Geddess becomes the design director of the new company while Halstead will be the engineering director.

Commenting on the group's move into advanced vehicle technology, Angad Paul said, "I warmly welcome this opportunity for the group to move up the value chain with this high value added proposition.

"We will use our vehicle technology company to add new material know-how to our existing aluminuim and steel structural capabilities," he said.

The new company will provide advanced technology development, materials engineering, and design services to mainstream automotive, motorsport and aerospace markets.

Coupled with its global manufacturing resource and capability, Caparo aims to accelerate the use of light weight materials in vehicle structures.

http://news.indiainfo.com/2006/04/11/1104swaraj-paul-car-india.html

*1000 Base HorsePower!!!!!* 

0-100 MPH <5 Seconds
0-60 MPH < 2.5 Seconds Depending on Tyre Setup

Later Acceleration Up to 3g+
Braking Decceleration Up to 3g+

2 seater


















The world's first carbon composite production road car.
The world's first 2 seater formula one racing car.
The world's first 'volume' production advanced composite sports car.

http://www.caparomaruti.com/
http://www.caparo-t1.com/downloads/Freestream_T1_ Unrivalled_1000bhp.pdf


----------



## doccbe (Nov 21, 2007)

Future123 said:


> 印度采购商眼中的中印汽车工业
> 
> 未知作者 2005-04-08 11:21
> 
> ...



hi friend

i cannot understand even a single letter. can u write this in english please?


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Mods please close this, why someone need to revive such a thread.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i think there was a "chinese car" thread before.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

I think this thread will better if its Japanese vs. German vs. American Cars. Of course, everyone knows Japanese will be at the top.


----------

